

Pure CSS3 AT-AT Walker - morphics
http://anthonycalzadilla.com/css3-ATAT/index.html

======
stinky613
This is cool and is way more than I could do; though, as a nitpick, when I see
"Pure CSS3" I don't expect to find PNGs in the source.

